# HAT L1v2



## Don THOTS (Dec 31, 2021)

Does anyone have tips to make these housingless, I already have the plastic cups (backs) removed









Legatia 20mm Housingless Tweeter Pair - Hybrid Audio Technologies


Legatia tweeters offer flexible mounting options and provide hours of listening pleasure. The




hybrid.audio


----------

